# Keeping Lizards (Geckos) In Bedroom



## mike2niner4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey,

Wondering if it's bad, impractical or unhygenic to keep a lizard such as a ghecko in your room?

Thanks

MIke


----------



## Yavin (Sep 12, 2008)

no not at all, the only unhealthy part would be the human factor, for example failing to clean it out regularly, failing to dispose of trash in the room thats come from the lizard etc..

as long as you keep it clean then you have no issue's


----------



## RoyalPython89 (Jul 15, 2008)

ive got snakes and monitor and geckos in my bedroom and theres not problem aslong as u clean your room and lizards vivs out every week or 2.


----------



## fat-pat (Mar 5, 2008)

ive got 6 leos and a corn in my room. the leos are on kitchen roll so its a case of emptying vivs down the toilet and giving the viv a wipe round every week and disinfect every 3weeks.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

lol ive got over 20 animals in my bedroom - most of them nocturnal and ive never had a problem sleeping or with health in regards to myself or the animals! 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat-pictures/233879-my-rep-room-all-their.html


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

Ive got 6 leos, 4 cresties, praying mantis, 3 stick insects a cockatiel and a pacman frog in my room Ive never had any problems with health but I cleaned them all out over the weekend and now Ive got a musty smell in my room so gotta start all over again:bash: :lol2:


----------



## Yavin (Sep 12, 2008)

I wana see a youtube tour of some of these rooms lol.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

I currently have two boscs 1 timor 4 torts 2 whites tree frogs a baby beardie and a 2 jewelled curly tailed lizards.


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

I have my three leos a yucatan a snake and a tokay in my bedroom.
you tend to get dirty people, not dirty animals : victory:

PS did i read someone say they flush kitchen roll down the toilet? that surely isn't good. isn't the point of kitchen roll that it doesn't disintegrate as easy in contact with water?


----------



## Lil_Elphie (Jan 25, 2009)

I have my AFT gecko viv in my room, he has a scattering of sand on top of cushioned wallpaper as substrate, n thats the only mess i have cleaning him out but i solved it by buying a dust buster and hooving the bits on sand out of his viv!

I love having his viv in my room, wouldn't want it anywhere else!


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

ihave a leo in my room used to have a beardie in there too had no problems


----------



## julieann (Oct 21, 2008)

i have over 70ts, 8 snakes and 1 gecko all in my bedroom. as long as they are cleaned and cared for theres no problems


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

i have 5 leopard geckos in my bedroom and they take up quite a bit of space..but other than that, as long as you clean them often there should be no problem! (although one of my leos does scratch on the glass at night if he thinks the waxworm tub might be out!)cheeky little beggar


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Yavin said:


> I wana see a youtube tour of some of these rooms lol.


hahaha would be interesting! x


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

i've got a tegu and a uro in my bedroom then a chuckwalla ackie 2 beardies 9 leos a crestie 2 boas and 2 royals in my spare room and no probs at all full time job cleaning though lol


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

not lizards but i keep all my newts/salamanders in my bedroom (i sleep better when its colder)


----------

